# Doesn't a house need windows on all floors?



## Carol (Oct 19, 2017)

Was walking around South Brooklyn and saw a two story, one family house with no windows on the sides at all on the first floor. The were just a few on the upper floor on the sides. I have never seen this before. Is this allowed code wise? It was as just built it seemed. Why wouldn't someone want windows there? Is there any code that mandates the number of windows a house should have?


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Carol.
As a practical matter, no there is no minimum number of windows required. 
There are any number of reasons to omit ground floor windows that range from fire safety to personal property protection.


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome

What he said

Plus you do not say about what year this was built


----------



## tmurray (Oct 19, 2017)

The biggest reason we see this is to prevent spread of fire to adjacent buildings where the structure is constructed close to the property line. Other than that, it would be personal preference.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 19, 2017)

I always heard that "The best window is no window" what ever that means. 

Is the exterior wall on the property line or too close to the property line not meeting the fire rating? Bedrooms on the second or third floor would require an egress window out of each bedroom. The house would have to meet the IRC R303 or NY building code for natural light.


----------



## Carol (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks for your comments. The house was just built this year I think. It has space on each side before the property line. I would think someone would want to maximize light when building a house. Had never seen anything like that. I'm in an apartment with a very bright single southern exposure but with no windows on the sides, it starts to get dark about 12' or so from the windows into the living room


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2017)

Most likely a security concern... harder to break in with no windows on first floor. 
To Pcinspector1's point, natural light is one of 2 options the Code provides, the other is artificial light (electric lighting). Either is an acceptable alternative. 
With a location in Brooklyn, this home would fall under New York City Codes, not the New York State Codes. I am less familiar with NYC Codes, but would imagine they allow for artificial light as an alternative as well.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 19, 2017)

Sometimes the design of the floor plan may not be practical for windows in closets, bathrooms or powder rooms, kitchen walls for cabinets and appliances, bookshelves, staircases, etc


----------



## HForester (Oct 29, 2017)

Finished basements below grade don't have windows.....and that is OK if there is artificial lighting. A sleeping room doesn't have to have an window provided that there is a door directly to the exterior.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2017)

Per code, natural light and ventilation is required for all habitable rooms.i cannot imagine two floors without windows.  They mybe cutting them in later.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2017)

JBI said:


> Welcome to the forum Carol.
> As a practical matter, no there is no minimum number of windows required.
> There are any number of reasons to omit ground floor windows that range from fire safety to personal property protection.


Huhh? 8%? 4%?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 31, 2017)

R303.1 Habitable Rooms Exception 1 allows a whole-house mechanical ventilation system installed in accordance with Section M1507 to substitute for operable windows.  Exception 2 allows artificial light (6 footcandles, which isn't a lot) to substitute for glazing.


----------



## conarb (Oct 31, 2017)

Paul Sweet said:


> R303.1 Habitable Rooms Exception 1 allows a whole-house mechanical ventilation system installed in accordance with Section M1507 to substitute for operable windows.  Exception 2 allows artificial light (6 footcandles, which isn't a lot) to substitute for glazing.


Thanks Paul, we are doing it a lot here in Palo Alto where lot coverage is restricted, they are jacking homes up and putting full habitable basements under them, lots of waterproofing issues since there is a high water table there.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 2, 2017)

One thing I thought of since posting.  Emergency egress openings (R310) are still required unless the house is sprinklered.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 2, 2017)

Or as applicable for required exit doors in single family dwelling:

*404.4.2 Access from bedrooms.* Bedrooms shall not constitute the only means of access to other bedrooms or habitable spaces and shall not serve as the only means of egress from other habitable spaces.
*Exception:* Units that contain fewer than two bedrooms.


----------



## conarb (Nov 2, 2017)

Paul Sweet said:


> One thing I thought of since posting.  Emergency egress openings (R310) are still required unless the house is sprinklered.


Paul:

This is California, all of our houses are sprinkled, windows, egress, or not.


----------

